# Padilla Habano Artisan Perfecto Cigar Review - Wow



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The wild design of the wrapper is nice from afar, but if you inspect it closely, it's very flawed; however, its still a sight to be seen. The fl...

Read the full review here: Padilla Habano Artisan Perfecto Cigar Review - Wow


----------

